# Our Industrial Air Set-up On a truck



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Using 2800 lb bags on this truck (mobile dj truck ) with stainless lines and radio remote controls ..


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Kustom Grills we build In House ..... Multi Piece 

Before ...











After....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

All I can picture now is Judge Dredd driving it. That grill...not my thing. Nice looking set up though.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## dragginrust (Mar 27, 2011)

That looks incredible.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 28 2011, 03:57 PM~20202509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucking nuts


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

Now if I can only get my daily driver to that much air! I would have no problems with all the damn pot holes in the road!


Great work as always!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

Love those tanks in the impala!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 27 2011, 07:33 AM~20639729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 28 2011, 02:25 PM~20647442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the idea for the compressor intake tanks?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Not air , But lil bit of metal art


----------



## waffles (Mar 17, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> how much do these cost?


----------



## inchristweride1990 (Jun 5, 2007)

1usamotorsports.com said:


>


any videos of this 59 hittin switches? How long can you hit its switches before the tanks have to refill?


----------



## ccarlos196 (Jul 19, 2011)

if I can only get my daily driver to that much air! I would have no problems with all the damn pot holes in the road!
______________________


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/297086_301944729822308_100000203495140_1386287_2089426685_n.jpg


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

PICS


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

*pic*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

1usamotorsports.com said:


>


That is NO joke probably one of of the SICKEST air setups I have EVER seen.. NICE FUCK'N JOB!!!:h5::boink:


----------



## pjcruiser (May 24, 2011)

imagine what a cop would think if he looked in that Impala trunk on a traffic stop... "oh shit, a bomb!"


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

im not a fan of air but good work is good work and this here is quality shit that alot of hours go into :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

\


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

what the idea with the little container on the intake of the compressors?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Loving your installs, really creative, n love the industrial bedluner look.

Now please explain the aircraft lookin setup in the 59, with what look like old piston accus? Used as? Dunno, i throw it there, air filters? Or they just props? Althou i dont think you would do that.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Thank you for the compliments . On the 59 , they r accumaltor filters and the mini tanks act as a suspension accumalator for a smoother ride ( air chamber)


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, cant believe i got it right 
The air chamber idea is real smart, n looks trick at the same time.
What kinda valves does it run anyway? Does it have those fancy, and badass, aircraft ones that Empire sells? And what kind of set up is it? Lay'n'play? Or does it dance/hop? The huge tanks would led me to believe its more than just laynplay, but id like to hear it from you.
Sorry if in boring ya w/ all this Qs  i hope you dont mind.


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> Thank you for the compliments . On the 59 , they r accumaltor filters and the mini tanks act as a suspension accumalator for a smoother ride ( air chamber)


Where u guys located?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Bump


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Wow, cant believe i got it right
> The air chamber idea is real smart, n looks trick at the same time.
> What kinda valves does it run anyway? Does it have those fancy, and badass, aircraft ones that Empire sells? And what kind of set up is it? Lay'n'play? Or does it dance/hop? The huge tanks would led me to believe its more than just laynplay, but id like to hear it from you.
> Sorry if in boring ya w/ all this Qs  i hope you dont mind.


X2


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/600600_660253203991457_1953295682_n.jpg


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

basic set up


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

MORE @ facebook.com/usamotorsports


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> MORE @ facebook.com/usamotorsports



That is Crazy! Gilbert.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

thanks bro! @slimplicity


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

crazy indeed!

do the oil coolers lookalikes have a function? or just fo decoration?


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

CustomMachines said:


> crazy indeed!
> 
> do the oil coolers lookalikes have a function? or just fo decoration?


yep like large leader hoses .


----------



## 63impala210 (May 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

:wow:


----------



## waslo dilleggi (Mar 26, 2014)

unbelievable!!!! i ve never seen air ride set up like this before !!!wooo


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

View attachment 1607138


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vECAmInZSNY


----------

